# Trivia 1/4



## luckytrim (Jan 4, 2019)

trivia 1/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Tanning can cause permanent structural damage to the skin,  including wrinkling, age spots, and loss of elasticity..... and Skin  Cancer !

1. Name That series !
"I love it when a plan comes together! "
2. What causes the "fizz" when vinegar is poured on baking  soda?
3. Along with defense attorney Robert Shapiro, what other  famous defense attorney did Simpson have on his team?
4. What is refined from Bauxite ?
5. When referring to the Christian Bible, the Antediluvian  period begins with Creation and ends with .... what ?
6. Drill, red-eared, black colobus, and putty-nosed are all  species of which animal?
7. Which of Barbie's sisters is the oldest (by release, not  character age)?
  a. - Tutti
  b. - Skipper
  c. - Kelly
  d. - Krissy
8. Spelling Bee ;
Touted as the world's smallest dog, this breed comes in two  coat types: smooth or longhaired.
Ch___________ ..

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
McDonald's 'Shakes' (They don't call them 'Milk Shakes')  contain seaweed.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the A-Team
2. carbon dioxide is escaping the solution
3. Johnnie Cochran
4. Aluminum
5. The Great flood
6. Monkeys
7. - b
8. Chihuahua

TRUTH !!
It may come as a surprise to many customers that McDonald's  does not, in fact, sell milkshakes.
Are the shakes actually dairy-free? Filled with potatoes?  Stuffed with something disgusting like Styrofoam, seaweed, or cow eyeball  fluid?

According to a spokesperson at the fast-food chain, customers  have nothing to fear. While McDonald's shakes can't technically be called  "milkshakes" in
some states, the company isn't sneaking cow eyeballs into your  desserts.

"Our shakes contain milk from our reduced-fat, soft serve,  which makes them thick and creamy," a McDonald's spokesperson told Business  Insider. "Dairy regulations actually vary from state to state on what can  officially be called a 'milkshake.' We like to keep it simple and refer to  them strictlyas 'shakes.'"

A McDonald's shake contains soft serve, "shake syrup," and  whipped cream. In May, McDonald's announced it had cut all artificial flavors  from its soft
serve.
According to fact-checking website Snopes, there is one  McDonald's shake rumor that has a basis in truth. McDonald's soft serve  contains carrageenan,
a natural substance which is derived from a type of seaweed —  a safe and all-natural ingredient that is commonly used by frozen treat  makers.


----------

